# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  concrete footpath thickness

## scoobysteve

Hi all, 
I'm looking putting in a concrete footpath about 900mm wide by about 3 or 4m long. I would appreciate if anyone can advise if I need reo mesh and what the thickness of the slab should be? At the moment I intending the slab to be 50mm thick. 
Thank you. 
Regards, 
Steve

----------


## cherub65

Min 75 mm thick, if no reo used put control joints in every 1500 mm

----------


## an3_bolt

Like he said. 
I just put down path 90-100 mm 25Mpa no reo - one of the delivery guys "accidentally" drove his truck with a couple of tonnes of sand and road base over it :Yikes2: .....stood up fine. Do not recommend a repeat though.....

----------


## scoobysteve

Thanks for the heads up... 
I'm in no position to question your advice of 75mm for thickness but its more for my own knowledge.. this path will only be for walking on as it is behind a block retaining wall... I would have thought 50mm would be thick enough as driveways are generally 100mm thick and it holds cars... 
I'm thinking i'd only need approx 0.3 cubic metres (0.075m thickness x 0.9m wide x 4m long)  -  i dont think its worth getting a concrete truck out for that... so i was thinking of just using a mixer - would that mix be sufficient? 100mm agg and 20kg concrete bags from bunnings...

----------


## an3_bolt

Just thinking - some of the info you might be after could be here:  http://www.boral.com.au/brochures/or...%20Dry%20Mixes  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Master Splinter

50mm should work just fine for foot traffic, if you've got a good bed under it - but 75mm gives you a bit more insurance if your subsurface prep is a bit quick and dirty.   
I wouldn't use reo - 50mm is too thin to provide sufficient top/bottom cover to the steel, so it could start rusting.

----------

